# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ASP.NET Web Forms >  مشکل در نمایش تصویر کد امنیتی

## neda555

سلام 
من ناچارنا کد زیر رو در web.config اضافه کردم ولی با افزودن این کد عکس کد امنیتی(captcha) نمایش داده نمیشه!
باید چه کار کنم؟




```
 <system.webServer>    <modules runAllManagedModulesForAllRequests="true" />    <validation validateIntegratedModeConfiguration="false" />  </system.webServer>
```

----------


## nice_boy_a

سلام.
این کدی که گذاشتی نمی دونم چیه! ولی اگه مشکل همین کد هست و لازمش داری خب captcha رو عوض کن!  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## neda555

مرسی ،نقل ویندوز عوض کردنه ... :لبخند:  
ولی خب فکر میکنم نهایتا باید همین کارو انجام داد،کسی فکر دیگه ای نداره دلیلیش چیه؟

----------


## General-Xenon

> مرسی ،نقل ویندوز عوض کردنه ... 
> ولی خب فکر میکنم نهایتا باید همین کارو انجام داد،کسی فکر دیگه ای نداره دلیلیش چیه؟


سلام این کدی که شما paste کردی Captcha تولید نمی کنه !!! حداقل ویرایش کن پستتو ، اطلاعات بیشتر بده ببینیم مشکلت از کجاست .....

----------


## neda555

> سلام این کدی که شما paste کردی Captcha تولید نمی کنه !!! حداقل ویرایش کن پستتو ، اطلاعات بیشتر بده ببینیم مشکلت از کجاست .....



سلام دوست عزیز اطلاعات بیشتر نداره من این کده رو  <validation validateIntegratedModeConfiguration="false" /> برای برطرف کردن این ارور 
*An ASP.NET setting has been detected that does not apply in Integrated managed pipeline mode.*گذاشتم که هر وقت باشه captcha رو نشون نمیده

----------


## مرتضی تقدمی

سلام
برای بررسی کد تولید کپچا رو قرار بدید.

----------


## neda555

سلام .یه dll هست که استفاده میکنم،اگر کسی captcha  دیگه ای داره ممنون میشم بزاره

----------


## shaparak631

> سلام .یه dll هست که استفاده میکنم،اگر کسی captcha  دیگه ای داره ممنون میشم بزاره


این یه کپچا هست که درست کار میکنه خودم ازش استفاده کردم:
http://www.4shared.com/zip/EvbHsKx7b...g_handler.html

----------


## neda555

میشه جای دیگه واسه دانلود بزارید ممنون میشم

----------


## ahmad156

> سلام دوست عزیز اطلاعات بیشتر نداره من این کده رو  <validation validateIntegratedModeConfiguration="false" /> برای برطرف کردن این ارور 
> *An ASP.NET setting has been detected that does not apply in Integrated managed pipeline mode.*
> 
> گذاشتم که هر وقت باشه captcha رو نشون نمیده


شما باید از Classic Mode استفاده کنین.(پیش فرض هم همینه)
توی Web.Config هم تنطیمات زیر رو داشته باشین

<httpRuntime requestValidationMode="2.0" />
<system.webServer>
    <validation validateIntegratedModeConfiguration="false"/>
 <handlers>
      <add name="MSCaptcha.captchaImageHandler" verb="GET" path="CaptchaImage.axd" type="MSCaptcha.captchaImageHandler, MSCaptcha" resourceType="Unspecified" />
    </handlers>
 </system.webServer>

----------


## LostOfMind

من از این تصویر امنیتی که ضمیمه کردم استفاده می کنم
تست شده و کار می کنه به تنظیمات فایل web.config هم توجه کنید

----------


## neda555

روی classic هست و همه تنظیمات همینه!

----------


## omid yeganeh

داداش این تصویر امنیتی که ضمیمه کردی چرا اجرا نمیشه

----------


## omid yeganeh

> من از این تصویر امنیتی که ضمیمه کردم استفاده می کنم
> تست شده و کار می کنه به تنظیمات فایل web.config هم توجه کنید


داداش این چرا اجرا نمیشه؟؟

----------


## shaparak631

> میشه جای دیگه واسه دانلود بزارید ممنون میشم


بفرمایید
ببخشید دیر پاسخ میدم

----------


## neda555

ممنون دوست عزیز این هم تصویرش نمایش داده نمیشه !
ارور نداره ولی الان که روی local تصویر نداره!
من باید چه کار کنم؟کسی میدونه! :ناراحت:

----------


## mahan206

من که جواب داد رو 2013 ولی خب خیلی زشته کاش میشد عوضش کرد

----------

